# What's your favorite river knife?



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

I've been going down the rabbit hole of river knives this week and wonder what everyone uses and likes. Would you mind sharing what you use and why?

Here are the factors I think about when considering a river knife:
1. Quick access
2. Good at cutting rope
3. Stays firmly in sheath (if externally mounted)
4. Blunt tip
5. Bright colored handle
6. Weight
7. Can access with either hand

Does anyone have any other considerations when considering a river knife?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Bear claw









Close call on Bailey Sunday


Since I'm posting this is in the hope that others can benefit from my experience, I'll start out with "lessons learned": 1) Always, always, always wear a river knife someplace easily accessible when kayaking. I've paddled over 15 years with them and never used one in a real emergency until...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

I absolutely love my Spyderco Caspian Salt Blunt Tip





FB22 Caspian Salt Blunt - Spydiewiki







www.spydiewiki.com




http://www.spydiewiki.com/images/0/04/FB22_Caspian2.jpg 
(Not particularly helpful as I learned while looking for links that they've stopped production. )

But I will say, here's what I liked:
It is light as all get out but study with a full tang. It is fixed, so I don't have to fiddle with unfolding when I need it most. I love the low-profile sheath which I have zip-tied - inverted- to the shoulder strap on my pdf. The single hand release is natural but very secure (push the button in the large finger hole). And because it's for diving- it's easy to hold, release, use with gloves.... and the finger hole makes it extra secure. Not to mention, spyderco steel doesn't rust and holds an edge forever. 
Sorry, feel like I'm bragging... (Should probably replace those zipties and check my tether to make sure I don't lose this baby).

Not a huge fan of NRS's shape or handle or sheath. 
Bear claw would be my recommendation for any of my friends.
Maybe there's another non-river-specific rescue or dive knife out there that's like the Caspian?


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

Hey Zach - I saw some of your videos on this. I carry a couple depending on circumstances. I like the Stohlquist, which is similar to the dive knife you showed, because it is very secure. It does make it a bit harder to get back in the boat so it’s mostly off. I also have a folding knife that I can stash in a shoulder sleeve. It’s tight enough to have never come out unintentionally but I do have to pick right or left hand. Here’s a picture with both of them.

I really like the Spyderco Rescue. Easy 1 hand open, cuts great, very blunt tip. This is different from the Spyderco you reviewed.

As for criteria:
1- Secure
2- Cuts well
3- access
4- blunt tip is key
5- Bihanded - I like being able to deploy with either hand
...
Last- Weight. I find it a bit comical when a 200# person is counting ounces, or even partial ounces. Granted, I realize 1# of steel is different than 1# of body weight due to the buoyancy.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I keep the ez out in my pocket. I sometimes think that this knife could be improved with a spring assist opening.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I have the bear claw as well. l will say I've also lost Bear Claw's out of the sheath. There's an adjustment screw to make it tighter but it's still not a fool proof attachment system like that Caspian. It's just a small friction attachment.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hands down, for me anyway, the Gerber River Shorty... Never lost one, straight and serrated blade, and no goofy mechanisms to fail.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Had this about a year so no long term review but dig it so far. Picked one up on a whim/deal and it seems legit. Small knife maker out of eastern Idaho. Looks like the price may have gone up. I think I paid $60-70.






IMLAY RESCUE


The Imlay™ rescue knife is based on the legendary Izula® pattern and designed to be attached to a PFD, harness or belt. The knife gets its name from a well-known technical slot canyon in Zion National Park that requires more than 40 rappels and negotiating numerous obstacles to complete.




www.eseeknives.com


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Another vote for River Shorty. I have one on each PFD. My oldest one is on my oldest PFD that's just used fishing on flatwater. I use it to cut fishing line among other things. The others never get used, and I want to keep it that way. I wish I could get another one in the high-viz green color. Black is... black.

Unlike MNichols, though, I did lose one. It was on the Middle Fork, probably at put-in. Fortunately I had a spare PFD so had a spare knife. So sad it was one of the green ones that went away. I replaced it and gave the extra sheath to another buzzard who needed it.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Spyderco Atlantic Salt, inside, but with a quick access stretchy cord.


----------



## phillersk (Apr 24, 2006)

I had a CRKT bear claw refuse to come out of its sheath on a one handed pull. When I gave it some gusto I ended up with 5 stitches. Got rid of it the next day. I keep a (Edelrid) folding knife inside a pocket and a "rescue hook" on the outside of the vest. The hook seems like a better option against skin or an inflatable. Works better than trauma shears if you're in a hurry to strip gear off someone.


----------



## ungulate (Dec 30, 2019)

Here's my 3 cents (opinions on 3 knives I've used).
*Gerber* river shorty - bulky, clunky, not very sharp (relative to other 2), weak retention.
*NRS Neko* blunt - small, low profile, sharp(er), great retention, good grip.
*Spyderco* Rescue 79mm (folder) - WICKED SHARP, compact, one hand operation (but still a folder - I cant see getting this out of a pocket and open while trapped underwater).

My thoughts on rescue knives (and I like thinking about this stuff so I have):
If you want to rescue YOURSELF in any conceivable scenario where you are trapped (by something cuttable) and in a drownding situation - *either hand easy access* is your best hope (and you better be relatively calm and practiced).
I carry the Neko all the time on the shoulder of my PFD.

If you are rescuing SOMEONE ELSE then quick access to a sharp knife is all you need - the Spyderco in a pocket is great (I may have this in a pocket as a backup but not usually). 

I don't care for the Gerber. I might mount it on a raft frame just make use of it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I started with the Gerber blunt tip but it's been Bearclaw hands down for well over a decade. There was a really good thread on the Bearclaw back in about summer of 2008 when Bearclaws were first making their way into the whitewater market. The main thing is the finger hole that comes in handy when you're exhausted, on your last breath, and your hands are numb from being in ice water.

With any knife, if you're worried about it falling out (never had this happen) tie a thin cotton string or rubber band to the keep the knife attached to holder/PFD that will break when it's pulled out. This will also help keep you from prematurely dulling the knife cutting things that are not rope or otherwise about to result in your untimely death.

I keep a Swiss Army knive in my PFD pocket for backup and around camp & lunch.

Ther Gerbers are good but if you get, or have, a Gerber blunt tip, it's not really all that blunt so I suggest sanding down those corners which are surprisingly sharp - they could gash that tender skin of your forearm or thigh when you're not being delicate with how you handle it. With any knife check this kind of thing out by testing it with a trial run slipping the knife between your skin on an arm of leg and a tight rope before you consider your installation on your PFD complete.


----------



## ungulate (Dec 30, 2019)

Another obvious thought about river knifes - it MAY be better not to loose the knife if it comes out of it's case unexpectedly - but I certainly don't like the idea of having a sharp object dangling form a tether on my PFD. This will most likely happen while falling out of or climbing back into the boat and all sorts of damage could result.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

I've never had to use one in a rescue situation and hope I never do. Currently have the stohlquist on the vest. Tried the bear claw, lost it in lower section of the San Juan and scared the crap out of me. If you walked on that barefoot, it would ruin your trip. We tried to find it for awhile, no glory. If fell out while regaining entry to the boat after a nice swim. Super sharp knife that I liked, but yes, I was worried about slicing something when removed and with big hands, didn't like.
Also have a spyderco rescue in a pocket.


----------



## jerseyjeff (Apr 16, 2016)

I have been on the water for a while, and been through a ton of knives looking for the perfect knife. I started with a a dive knife because that was all I could find, and then spent a while with the gerber cliplock knifes both single edge and double edged with serrated the knives were very sharp, but the handles had a really hard edge that dug into your hand in use, the sheath was pretty reliable, and I always ran a piece of 3mm rope through the handle with a cord lock as a stopper, with the idea that if things went pear shaped I could pull the knife, lose the cordlock, and not have an unintentional deployment. I then found a benchmade fixed sh20, and that is a great blade with serrated and smooth blades, and that is still on one of my vests (astral 300r) on my other vest (kokatat centurion) I have a spyderco salt rescue folder. The spyderco salts are crazy sharp and will make short work of ropes and webbing. 
I agonized over folder vs not folder, and I can deploy and open the spyderco eyes closed, but it is not as foolproof as a fixed blade. My biggest concerns have always been not having an unintentional deployment (seen happen with the gerber shortys and crkts) and non rusting, and able to cut throw ropes fast.


----------



## Rightoarleft (Feb 5, 2021)

Any discussion about "which knife" first must address why we carry rapid deployment blades in the first place. If we are honest, we carry "rescue knives" for peace of mind. Because let's get real, the odds of a knife becoming a lifesaving tool is infinitesimal. A person is far more likely to cut themselves than save somebody from injury. That's the statistical reality. 

I do not carry a knife to save lives. I carry for utility. Will it reach the bottom of the peanut butter? How easy is it to clean? Can I sharpen it? Can it be used to pry? Is it high vis? Will it trim hangnails? Am I going to cry when I lose it, or is it cheap and easy to replace? I want a knife that is secure AND easy to deploy. Ahh the holy grail.

Like the perfect flashlight, the perfect knife does not exist. I have a pile of knives and flashlights to fill a drawer. I don't care anymore. I'm about ready to ditch river knives altogether and instead carry a spyderco and a good spreader. The older I get, the more it's about sandwiches.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

zcollier said:


> I've been going down the rabbit hole of river knives this week and wonder what everyone uses and likes. Would you mind sharing what you use and why?
> 
> Here are the factors I think about when considering a river knife:
> 1. Quick access
> ...


I like my Bear Claw. It's not a good knife for cutting sandwiches or spreading peanut butter like my old NRS River Shorty/Pilot, but it's far better for what it's intended to do...better retention, less snagging, etc.
I wouldn't say it's perfect for #7 accessibility with either hand, but I'm a very dominant righty when it comes to knife use. If I had my right arm trapped, I'd probably drown even if my left hand found the knife more accessible.

I would also comment that many PFD's and many knives are not easily co-compatible with each other. It's sometimes necessary to do things with the PFD that are maybe not recommended to get a knife fastened securely (i.e. pfd shoulder straps, etc).....and ideal knife placement can be a bit different between kayaking and rafting uses. Knives SUCK right in front of your chest for rafting because you hit your hands/oar handles on the knife...and are also bad for raft re-entries. Same placement isn't really a bad spot in a kayak.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

I've had Gerber Shorties, lost a couple even with little retaining bands. Had some Stohlquists and still do but don't like their attachments to PFDs. I do feel that a rescue knife should be quickly accessible and not used for duties outside rescues. Yes, I have used knives in real rescue situations. Some to help people and some to help gear.

I mentioned the ESEE Imlay earlier in the thread and thought I get a pic up. It is: blunt tipped, light, sharp, half serrated, easy to deploy with either hand, has a good sheath that keeps it in plus a "tail" that locks it in, if things are cold and slippery my pinky fits in the hole on the end of the grip, and the attachment is really flexible on how you hook it to your vest. Couple that with the thought out Maximus vest and I think I've got a winner. Reinforced attached point with a cover to keep the tip in for re-entries. The vest also has a magnet closing pouch behind the rescue gear pouch that is perfectly sized for a Spyderco style knife. You can see the little grey cord loop for it in the pic. I keep a cheap Spyderco knock off in there that I picked up on Sierra. This is my food, loan out, general tool knife in my pfd that I don't care what happens. In a pinch, it would be a good back up too and is quickly accessible but not as quick as the fixed blade. Why carry two knives? Maybe I'm a little more safety oriented or maybe I would lose sleep if something went wrong in a scenario due to rescue equipment failure so keep the rescue sharp for rescues and a backup in case for cutting limes for cocktails, chipping ice, cutting up smoked salmon etc. I could lose more weight with a big poop than I ever would by not carry the little backup.

Everyone should boat how they like and carry what they want. I run my rig how I like and am open to learning new ways.


----------

